# I'm getting too many channels



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

I bought a used 501 off ebay. The unit works fine but I'm concerned someone hacked it. When I first got the receiver I wasn't getting any channels (expect the free ones, guide, HSN etc..) I called dishnetwork to activate it and they did. I'm getting my locals minus the local ABC because I'm not allowed to receive it and the AT100 package. Everything I pay for and is on the receiver. For some reason I'm getting the HBOs, some Int'l and playboy latino which I don't pay for. I called a CSR and he told me he would take care of it and they would go away in 15 minutes. This was 2 months ago. To be honest I almost never watch those channels and wouldn't care if I lost them. My problem is the receiver is stuck on S/W P165. I would rather have the newer features than these "free" channels. Its set to "upgrade without my permission" but it hasn't updated. I'm also concerned if this receiver has been hacked than Dishnetwork will fry my smartcard. Any thoughts on how I can fix this? I powered off the unit over night and turned it off every night with no results. I also pulled the smartcard and did a reboot. Thanks in advance.

Craig


PS. I got Chris Blount's permission to post this.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Call E and tell them of the software being obsolete. They should be able to rehit it and download the latest software.

The channels you are getting are likely left over from the previous subscriber I wouldnt worry about it.

Do you have the $2 a month system warranty? If you dont do that RIGHT NOW! Even if it was hacked you bought it used, and have no control of what the previous owner did, unless he sold it as a hacked unit and told you that.

Bottom line, if its working oK dont worry about the software, and dont relax. your box will die someday from the hard drive failing and uit wikll be replaced.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I doubt the receiver is hacked. Someone disconnected the coax before getting the deactivation hit signal then you hooked it up and had it activated. They may have to deactivate the receiver taking all your current channels off of it to turn off the other channels then hit it again activating your subscribed channels back on to get the situation corrected, or a RA, or to just simply not worry about it as long as you got it on the notes on the account about this situation.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> I doubt the receiver is hacked. Someone disconnected the coax before getting the deactivation hit signal then you hooked it up and had it activated. They may have to deactivate the receiver taking all your current channels off of it to turn off the other channels then hit it again activating your subscribed channels back on to get the situation corrected, or a RA, or to just simply not worry about it as long as you got it on the notes on the account about this situation.


I had the exact same problem with a 501 off of ebay. After a couple of calls and reciever hits later with no results I got a wise tech who sent a signal that he said "reprogramed the smart card" needless to say 10 min. later it was ok.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I would never set out to steal service but on the other hand I wouldnt worry about some leftover channels on a receiver. This happened once here, I upgraded from a 4000 to a 5000, disconnecting the 4000 before the turn off hit came. I had the 5000 on line by then to get it set up. 6 months later we reactivated the 4000 and it had for awhile the showtime package we had subed to earlier. By that time we had changed to HBO.

It didnt matter to me. I bought a box of detergent once that was overfilled, I didnt notice before I bought it that it was bulging and literally came apart when I opened it.

nevcer gave a thought of calling the company to complain....

Order 5 widgets got 6 by mistake. oh well they screwed up

If the widget were expensive I would likely call them.

I am too busy to worry about stuff like this, its not worth my time, and in the case of satellite tv will fix itself evebntually on its own with no effort on my part.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I did order underware once from penneys, when your over 300 pounds penneys big mens catalog is a must have.

Got a pair of ladies high heel leather boots by mistake. made the gross error of telling a friend who told the world I was a cross dresser

I returned the boots needing the underware bad. Found out the warehose is unmanned. people put the stuff in numbered bins but the orders are picked by robots. 

I had asked why the picking person hadnt noticed the boots were way heavier than underpants.


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

not with standing that last post..thanks for the info. I would return the detergent if it was going to break my washer. I called dishnetwork and they tried to reprogram my card with no luck. When my smartcard gets hit, I'll send to Bob to fix.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well you bought the receiver in good faith, informed Dish and about the extra channels.

Just what was their response?

I imagine dont worry about it???

If you dont have the sysytem warranty buy it now, hard drives fail a lot.


----------

